# Blueridge!



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)

how many of you guys have Blueridge acoustics?

I first ran into them in John Bellone's in London and was like "those look like they are old!"

and then I played one.

and then I bought one 

I realize that this thread is Need Pics so I'll get some up tomorrow after I pick up my new Ibanez and take pictures of the collection!


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Blueridge*

All of the Blueridge are excellent value. 

Some have a little too much MOTS (Mother of Toilet Seat) inlays for my taste.

The best of the series are the 200 series BR-240 and 243. These are OM-18/D-18 clones with all the right stuff. They sound and play just fine and are a bargain. And they seem to have the least amount of inlay on the headstock.

Their newest 0 12 Fret slothead is just a little too much like the early ones for my taste. I find the neck rather uncomfortable, but the rest of the guitar is just fine.

Off the rack, they do need a good set-up before playing, though. 'Course most guitars fall into this category.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Many would say Blueridge Guitars were the ground breaker and set the standard for quality chinese made instruments. Saga is a company that leans toward acoustic instruments made properly. They are also known for their Kentucky mandolins and Gold Star banjos. 
The BR-160 guitar from their Historic Series lineup has been rated top guitar for dollar spent for a couple years and previous years competed against many guitars 2x their cost and took 3rd place in tone and playability in blind sound tests against guitars costing 3x as much.
Their popularity as "beater" guitars for people who don't like to take their Martins out to the campfire jams has somewhat revolutionized the market over the last 5 years and have convinced many people that you can get a good chinese made instrument.

With Saga's success with Blueridge, it has spawned a few other manufacturers to attempt to duplicate their success and many such as Morgan Monroe, Recording King, Revival, and Stanford are now making great strides in good quality, solid wood instruments.
It has caused the biggies eg: Martin, Gibson to re-evaluate their product lines and prices and is forcing them to come out with innovative new designs and making there steadily increasing price tags to slow up a bit.

I don't have sales specs from Saga but I would guess their Historic Line is the most popular with their Pre-War and contemporary lines running a close 2nd in the dreadnaught and 000 size bodies.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations on your new Blueridge! What model did you get?

I had been plotting and scheming to get a Blueridge guitar since I first played one a couple of years ago. I finally picked up a BG-60 on sale this past Christmas for only $420 which IMHO is a steal of a deal. I really adore the look and sound of the slope shoulder Gibsons, and wanted something similar without the price tag. The Blueridge looks and sounds killer, and while I won't be so bold as to say it is as good as the Gibson J-45 (Hi gilliangirl :wave I am really happy with it. I find it to be really easy to play...and it has that 'old timey' sound I'm looking for.

I mostly wanted a guitar that sounded and played great, and that I could take on the road, camping and to bar-b-ques without worrying too much. Invariably some dude at a party who is unfamiliar with the finer points of avoiding dents and scratches on a guitar wants to play a tune, and I always felt like kind of a butt when I said 'no' to putting a nice Larrivee in their hands. Now I can share the joy of music without a care in the world...
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> .... the Gibson J-45 (Hi gilliangirl :wave


Hi Lolligagger! Good to see you again! Btw, I took your advice and stayed with that bluegrass group here in Calgary and it's just getting better and better all the time!

Congrats on the new guitar, Benjammin. Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my!!! ...I forgot to mention the answer to your initial question.
Yes i have a Blueridge. It's a slab-sawn Brazilian rosewood over premium stika spruce, BR-260. From the Pre-War series and 2nd most expensive guitar in the Blueridge lineup. 
You know...it's stupid. I love it but..like my Beneteau, I have cheaper guitars to knock about.
I always wanted a braz HD -28 and this is the closest I'll ever afford but now I don't play it because braz wood is going nowhere but up in price so I have to try to keep this axe pristine.
As I cashed in a rrsp to buy this axe, I have to wait till i'm 65 to either play the shit out of it or sell it...whatever I need worse when the time comes. 
Regardless, dumb as it may sound, how many other people can have as much fun with their retirement stash as I can. :banana:


----------



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

It's hard to tell from the photo of the wood the back and sides used but it looks like a BR-40 CE from the "Contemporary" line. 
BR-40's used mahogany laminate back and sides with a solid Sitka spruce top.
These guitars sound great. They are also available with an Adirondack spruce top and are model designate BR-40A for a couple hundred bucks more than the Sitka topped ones.
Not sure if Blueridge are making an Adirondack cutaway but highly unlikely so that brings my model guess to the straight BR-40 CE.

If by chance it is the BR-60 CE model, the only difference is, it uses a rosewood laminate instead of mahogany that will give a little better bottom end.

Enjoy and play it in good health. It should last you until you start GASing for an all solid wood axe and then some. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)

Grenvilleter said:


> It's hard to tell from the photo of the wood the back and sides used but it looks like a BR-40 CE from the "Contemporary" line.
> BR-40's used mahogany laminate back and sides with a solid Sitka spruce top.
> These guitars sound great. They are also available with an Adirondack spruce top and are model designate BR-40A for a couple hundred bucks more than the Sitka topped ones.
> Not sure if Blueridge are making an Adirondack cutaway but highly unlikely so that brings my model guess to the straight BR-40 CE.
> ...


It's the mahogany one. I A/B'd it against the Rosewood and preferred the sound of this one, I dont need the low-end as much, not to mention the mahogany cost $100 less!:food-smiley-004:


----------

